# broken swift freestyle/sundance over cab window



## john107 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, I am in need of a replacement swift 590 rs nsf overcab window, which the wife forgot to close last week. Anyone know where I would find one.? All help gratefully received.!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would try here first.

cabby

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

01482 880044 or 01482 868632


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> I would try here first.
> 
> cabby
> 
> ...


Beat me to it, please ring as they have a wide stock and not all is listed on the website. They are only a couple of miles from us, and face to face are very helpful

Sue


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

Swift windows are manufactured by Polyplastic and are supplied to Swift by the UK trade distributor and importer Miriad Products.

The majority of UK dealers will be account holders with Miriad so if you contact your preferred dealer to provide the age, manufacturer, model, aperture size and location of the window on your motorhome they can then contact Miriad to request the part number, price, availability and shipping cost of a replacement window.

Alternatively you could contact eeco-ltd.co.uk who will manufacture bespoke replacements.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## MichaelM (Aug 17, 2021)

john107 said:


> Hi all, I am in need of a replacement swift 590 rs nsf overcab window, which the wife forgot to close last week. Anyone know where I would find one.? All help gratefully received.!


Did you have any luck finding one? We're on the lookout for the same thing!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a custom replacement through [email protected]

Send him year, make, model and VIN, aperture sizes of the window (this can be measured from inside) and the exact position of the window in the vehicle, also a picture if the vehicle is over ten years old.

Not cheap but it was perfect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to respond to the ~O by suggesting a dating web site, then noticed how old the thread was.

So I'll second O'learies.

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/swift-spares--parts-76-c.asp

Also, a firm in Bradford can make new ones using the old one as a mold.

https://eeco-ltd.co.uk/


----------

